# Marijuana



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

As it is now legal in Portugal to possess marijuana for personal use, does anyone know if it is also legal to grow it for personal use?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I see you are formerly from the Netherlands - it is very important to know that the situation in Portugal is not the same as there, and that decriminalisation and legalisation are very different things.

Don't take this as gospel, but it is what I have heard:

Drugs are decriminalised in Portugal, but, if caught you must attend drug awareness/counselling, and this includes being drug tested with compulsory attendance at the counselling being extended if you fail the tests - I know someone this has happened to for a small quantity of weed - and is, in effect, more extreme than the outcome would be likely to be if you were caught in the UK. I imagine if you were caught growing it you could land yourself in serious trouble.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you notlongnow, you make an interesting point and I can see that before buying a greenhouse, I need to do a bit more research.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It is illegal to grow as residents in the hills around Lousa will tell you, there was a big sweep and bust of the alternative lifestyle camps growing weed in that area last year.

If you want to search then check Portugals prison system not as pleasant as other EU countries.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> It is illegal to grow as residents in the hills around Lousa will tell you, there was a big sweep and bust of the alternative lifestyle camps growing weed in that area last year.
> 
> If you want to search then check Portugals prison system not as pleasant as other EU countries.


There is an alternative strategy......................don't do illegal things to start with.


----------



## Richard Henry (Oct 2, 2011)

wink said:


> As it is now legal in Portugal to possess marijuana for personal use, does anyone know if it is also legal to grow it for personal use?


Lets just say its one of the reasons I'm moving to Portugal.


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

You can do anything you want in life , there is only one rule ; 

Don't get caught .


----------

